# Facharbeit zum Thema SPS- Technik



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich melde mich in letzter verzweiflung bei euch. Ich habe von meinem Lehrer eine Facharbeit zum Thema SPS-Technik aufgebrummt bekommen. Mein Problem ist es das ich nicht die geringste ahnung habe was das genau ist, d.h. ich weiss nicht was ich 8 Seiten schreiben soll.
Mein verständnis in der Digitaltechnik geht nur bis zu den Flip-Flop`s. 
Nach mehreren Stunden googlen hat sich auch nichts ergeben. Das was an Informationen dorf angeboten wird hilft vieleicht einen eingearbeiteten etwas, doch für mich ist das zu hoch.

Daher bitte ich um eure unterstützung. Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Links, PDF`s oder der gleichen zukommen lassen würdet. Und wenns geht, in der einfachsten Form. Es muss nichts tiefgründiges sein.

ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus

MFG

Roman Schmidt


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speicherprogrammierbare_Steuerung

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2006)

roman schmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe von meinem Lehrer eine Facharbeit zum Thema SPS-Technik aufgebrummt bekommen
> Roman Schmidt



Was machen Sie denn für eine Schule/Ausbildung?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Ich mache gerade mein Fachabitur in Elektrotechnik.


----------



## Roman Schmidt (3 Januar 2006)

Christoph76 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speicherprogrammierbare_Steuerung
> 
> ...



Ja das habe ich mir auch schon durchgelesen ist aber nicht wirklich eine Quelle über die ich 8 Seiten lang schreiben kann.

Ich fahr gleich mal in die örtliche Bücherei, in der hoffnung, dass die Fachliteratur haben über dieses Thema. 

Könnt ihr mir da ein paar bücher empfehlen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2006)

Roman Schmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Christoph76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

den Hinweis auf Wikipedia finde ich ganz gut.
Man muss es zwar aufmerksam lesen, da dort 
manchmal auch Müll steht. Aber für einen 
Überblick reicht es immer. Gut sind dort auch die 
Verlinkungen zu verwandten Themen wie 
Bussysteme usw. Ein weiterer wichtiger Helfer 
ist Google und hier im Forum gibt es auch noch 
was:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=24
(ganz unten)

Mit 4 h Internetrecherche, 1 h Gliedern/Strukturieren 
und 5 h schreiben müssten die 8 Seiten in 10 Stunden 
fertig sein.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (3 Januar 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 4 h Internetrecherche, 1 h Gliedern/Strukturieren
> und 5 h schreiben müssten die 8 Seiten in 10 Stunden
> fertig sein.



So sieht's aus. 

Hab sowas auch schonmal geschrieben. Sollte machbar sein!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Danke für eure Hilfe! Ich bin jetz bei Siemens gelandet da habe ich ein paar gut Sachen gefunden.

zum Thema was ist SPS hab ich schon was geschrieben. Doch habe ich jetzt eine Frage bezüglich der Aktoren. Sind das im SPS gespeicherte Befehele oder wie darf ich das verstehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Doch habe ich jetzt eine Frage bezüglich der Aktoren. Sind das im SPS gespeicherte Befehele oder wie darf ich das verstehen.



Eher nicht. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aktor

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

ohhh dann hab ich wohl falsch gedacht  :? 

Ich muss sagen das Thema hats wirklich in sich


----------

